# olive oil or flax oil??



## arbntmare (Jul 22, 2002)

all these meal suggestion use flax oil... is olive oil just as good ?? or is there more benefits to using flax oil????   i wonder what w8 has to say


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 22, 2002)

Flax is higher in omega 3 fatty acids than olive oil and carries health benefits that regular olive oil does not.



*Flaxing your Muscles

By Kristin J. Reisinger*



Most people are fed the notion that, in order to lose fat, you have to give up consuming fat. This is a large misconception. There are "good" fats and there "bad" fats, and those of us involved in fitness and bodybuilding are aware that we need some fat in our diets, as some fats are good for you. We've heard the term "essential fatty acids" (EFAs) and we've been told to try and incorporate fish into our diets at least three times each week. We also know to keep our saturated fat to a minimum. But what does this all mean? Which fats are the essential fatty acids? Why do we need them? And how much should we be taking in? Also, which fats should we avoid and what foods are these present in?

EFAs are polyunsaturated fatty acids (PUFA) that are also essential nutrients. This means that they cannot be manufactured in the body and, therefore, must be obtained through diet. They are the starting point - or the mortar and brick - for manufacturing all other fatty acids and hormone precursors necessary to support and build strong lean muscle while increasing stamina required for fitness and bodybuilding. They are considered the "good" fat that are also key components of many other physiological processes in the body. Two EFAs have been identified, including linoleic acid, LA (omega-6) and alpha-linolenic acid, ALA (omega-3). Two other omega-3s, which are not considered essential because they are metabolic derivatives of ALA, are eicosapentaenoic acid (EPA) and docosahexaenoic acid (DHA), and the non-essential metabolic derivatives of LA include gamma-linolenic acid (GLA) and arachidonic acid (AA). 

ALA and LA can be found in a variety of foods. Omega-3s are commonly found in many types of fish (salmon, tuna, halibut, trout, shrimp, and crab) and omega-6s are mainly found in many types of vegetable oils (canola, sunflower, safflower corn, soy, and peanut), other soy foods, walnuts and leafy greens. The recommendation for omega-3s is currently 1.3 percent of dietary energy intake based on a 2000 kcal which amounts to almost 3g / day. This does not take into consideration the active lifestyle of the bodybuilder, however. Those of us keeping dietary fats to a minimum might experiment more with quantities of EFAs depending on how much fat you allow into your diet. For example, suppose you are on a 3000 kcal program with 20 percent of your calories from fat. This results in 600 calories from fat - or 66g allocated to dietary fat primarily in the form of EFAs. That's a lot of salmon and tuna!

In these cases it is almost impossible to not consider EFA supplementation if you want to achieve optimal performance. To give an idea of how much is in the foods we eat, one 6.5 oz can of tuna fish contains approximately 0.5g of omega-3s and 3 oz of smoked salmon contains about the same. Thus, the current consumption of EFAs, primarily ALA, in the American diet is actually very low. It is also easy to assume that during cutting up phases of bodybuilding one might not be getting enough EFAs due to a low-energy diet with a reduced dietary fat content. This holds true for many women in the field, too, because of their common use of long-term, energy-restricted diets. Hence, the need for EFA supplementation has become a hot market in the sports supplement field and is a necessity for optimal results in bodybuilding and fitness. 

One source of ALA that is the most abundant in omega-3s, and is also in the spotlight of "good" fats, is flax seed oil. It has the highest ratio of omega3mega 6 than any other source as well as a high amount of fiber, lignans (phytoestrogens being researched for their anticarcinogenic qualities), vitamins, and minerals. It has the highest content of PUFAs with minimal amounts of saturated fatty acids (SFA), also known as the "bad" fat. SFAs are the fats most abundant in butter, milk, cheese, beef, and coconut oil and happily get converted to stored bodyfat without many of the other "bells and whistles" of the PUFA family. ALA is also the precursor for other types of omega-3s including DHA and EPA, as well as hormone-like substances in the body called eicosanoids, which have a lot of benefits for the bodybuilder.

Eicosanoids include prostaglandins (naturally produced anti-inflammatory agents in the body) as well as other substances that aid in blood clotting, blood pressure, vascular dilatation, heart rate, immune response, and the production of cell membranes. It is also believed that when there is a lack of omega-3s in the diet (as we are currently seeing a prevalence of in the American diet), these processes are unable to perform optimally. Also, a lack of substrate for the production of cell membranes transpires - fat cell membranes in particular - making it difficult to release adipose from tissue. This is partially the reason why EFAs can potentially aid in fat loss. Other health benefits of EFAs supported by research include: 

Increased uptake and utilization of oxygen as well as increased oxidation of stored bodyfat ~ are essential for the production of hemoglobin (substance produced in bone marrow which is responsible for the red blood cell's ability to transport oxygen to muscle tissue as well as carry carbon dioxide out of muscle tissue) 

Increased metabolic rate because EFA's increase energy levels

Increased insulin sensitivity by delaying stomach emptying time; This allows the digestive system to absorb carbohydrates more slowly resulting in a decreased insulin response 

Natural blood thinner therefore decreasing platelet aggregation (clotting of red blood cells) resulting in decreased risk of vascular disease, clotting and strokes

Decreased blood pressure due to its blood thinning abilities

Are converted into prostaglandins (natural anti-inflammatory agent produced in the body) that help decrease inflammation and pain; reduced muscle soreness after strenuous workouts and shortened recovery time

Increased brain function, mood and intelligence; the brain is 60 percent fat and needs omega-3s to function properly 

Improved stamina and endurance due to optimal production of hormones

Reliable source of energy without increasing bodyfat

Increased production of hormones, including our favorite, testosterone 

Provide soft, smooth and velvety skin

Aid in weight reduction and management by suppressing appetite and removing water from inflamed tissue due to their conversion into prostaglandins 

As you can see, there's no real reason not to give flax a try. It is an excellent source of the "good" fat that we so readily hear we need. It has multiple benefits, all aiding in the bodybuilding lifestyle, as well as overall health and wellness. Flax seed oil can be incorporated into any diet by mixing into shakes, putting on salads, mixing in with your tuna fish, putting it in soup, or sprucing up any boring recipe you might be cooking in order to maximize muscle gains. Get ready to flax your muscles! 


References

Harris WS. N-3 fatty acids and serum lipoproteins: human studies. Am J Clin Nutr 1997;65(suppl):1645S-54S. 
Simonopoulos AT, Leaf A, Salem N. Essentiality of and recommended intakes for omega-6 and omega-3 fatty acids. Ann Nutr Metab 1999:43:127-30. 
Venkatraman, J.T., et al. 2000. Dietary fats and immune status in athletes: clinical implications. Medicine and Science in Sports and Exercise 32: S389-S395. 
Wu, D. Meydani, S.N., "n-3 Polyunsaturated Fatty Acids and Immune Function," Proceedings of the Nutrition Society 57(4):503-9, 1998 Nov. 
Cunnane SC, et al. Nutritional attributes of traditional flaxseed in healthy young adults. American Journal of Clinical Nutrition. Vol. 61(1):62-68, 1995. 
Hamadeh MJ, et al. Nutritional aspects of flaxseed in the human diet. Proceedings of the Flax Institute. Vol. 4, pp 48-53, 1992. 
Bang H.O., Dyerberg, J., Hjoorne, N. The composition of food consumed by Greenland Eskimos. Acta Medical Scandinavia. Vol. 200, pp 69-73, 1976. 
Bierenbaum ML, et al. Reducing atherogenic risk in hyperlipemic humans with flax seed supplementation: a preliminary report. Journal of the American College of Nutrition. Vol. 12(5), pp. 501-4, 1993. 
Andreassi, M., et al. Efficacy of Gamma Linolenic Acid in the Treatment of Patients with Atopic Dermatitis, The Journal of International Medical Research, Vol. 25, pp. 266-74, 1997. 
Kalmij S. et al. Polyunsaturated Fatty Acids, Antioxidants, and Cognitive Function in Very Old Men. American Journal of Epidemiology Vol. 145. No 1 pp 33-41. 
Thompson LU. Flaxseed and its lignan and oil components reduce mammary tumor growth at late stage of carcinogenesis. Carcinogenesis, Vol. 17(6), pp 1373-6, 1996.


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jul 23, 2002)

Great info w8 

The benefits of flax oil seem to be endless.


----------



## gopro (Jul 27, 2002)

Flax oil is wonderful, but do not forget to balance it out with sesame, sunflower, borage, and evening primrose oil. Also remember that you cannot cook with flax, but you can with olive oil which is very healthy itself and contains the important oleic acid.

I recommend Udo's Choice Oil over straight flax, and also recommend at least a tablespoon of olive oil per day.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 27, 2002)

The health benefits of olive oil


A recent paper (1) published by Dr. Chopra's research group at the Northern Ireland Center for Diet and Health, University of Ulster, had some interesting conclusions.

Health benefits from lycopene in tomato products have been suggested to be related to its antioxidant activity. Dietary fat may influence the absorption and hence the antioxidant activity of lycopene. The study compared the effect of consumption of tomato products with extra-virgin olive oil versus sunflower oil. The different oils did not affect the absorption of the lycopene into the body, but the tomato/olive oil combination generated increased plasma antioxidant activity by around 20%. Therefore one conclusion drawn from the research was that it would seem that consumption of tomato products with olive oil, but not with sunflower oil, improves the antioxidant activity of the plasma.

Researchers are faced with the question of whether the combination of tomato and olive oil does something synergistically, or whether the beneficial antioxidant effects are caused by olive oil alone. Extra virgin olive oil is particularly rich in the phenolic antioxidants as well as squalene and oleic acid, and high consumption of the foregoing in the diet provides considerable protection against colon, breast and skin cancer, coronary heart disease and aging by inhibiting oxidative stress. Research has shown that scavenging of the hydroxyl radical was significantly higher among extracts of olive oil. This effect was only minimal in seed oils. In addition to their direct antioxidant capacity, extracts of olive oil are also potent inhibitors of xanthine oxidase activity. A constant high olive oil intake in the diet, especially extra virgin olive oil, provides a constant supply of antioxidants. This may reduce oxidative stress through inhibition of lipid peroxidation, a factor that is currently linked to a host of diseases such as cancer and heart disease.

There is a low incidence of skin cancer among Mediterranean populations, and olive oil consumption could be a contributing factor to this low cancer rate. Olive oil contains significantly higher amounts of squalene than seed oils, and squalene is to a large extent transferred to the skin. German researchers believe that this transfer mechanism is probably accomplished by scavenging singlet oxygen generated by ultraviolet light. Japanese scientists also claim that virgin olive oil applied to the skin after sunbathing could protect against skin cancer by slowing tumor growth.

Researchers at the University Hospital "Germans Trias Pujol" in Barcelona, Spain, compared the benefits of olive oil with safflower and fish oil on rats to determine if the type, and not just the amount, of fat in the diet had an impact on cancer tumor growth. They found that the research subjects on the olive oil diet had less precancerous tissue and fewer tumors than the animals fed the other oils.

The researchers believe constituents of olive oil, such as flavonoids, squalene and polyphenols, may help to protect against cancer. Flavonoids and polyphenols are antioxidants, which help prevent cell damage from oxygen-containing chemicals called free radicals.

Another study by researchers at the University of Oxford adds to the growing body of evidence that shows olive oil is as effective as fresh fruit and vegetables in keeping colon cancer at bay.

Dr Michael Goldacre and a team of researchers at the Institute of Health Sciences compared cancer rates, diets and olive oil consumption in 28 countries including European countries, the United States, Brazil, Colombia, Canada and China. Countries with a diet high in meat and low in vegetables had the highest rates of the disease and olive oil was associated with a decreased risk.

The researchers suspect olive oil protects against bowel cancer by influencing the metabolism of the gut. They think it cuts the amount of a substance called deoxycyclic acid and regulates the enzyme diamine oxidase which may be linked to cell division in the bowel.

A study in the March 27, 2000 issue of Archives of Internal Medicine, which was produced by Dr. Ferrara's research team, shows that a diet high in MUFA from olive oil can also help reduce blood pressure levels.

Ferrara and his colleagues found that while consuming the extra-virgin olive oil diet, research subjects reduced the amount of antihypertensive medication necessary to control blood pressure levels by 48%, versus only a 4% reduction on the sunflower oil diet. In addition, eight subjects on the extra-virgin olive oil diet required no antihypertensive medications; all subjects on the sunflower oil diet required antihypertensive medication. The authors conclude that a diet lower in total fat and saturated fat and a diet that contains higher amounts of MUFA can lower blood pressure levels and reduce or eliminate the need for medications in people with hypertension.

So why does olive oil lower blood pressure? One possible reason is its polyphenol content. Polyphenols are potent antioxidants which help arteries dilate, thereby reducing blood pressure. Ten grams of extra-virgin olive oil contains five mg of polyphenols; sunflower oil has no polyphenols.

Constantine Alexander
Certified Olive Oil Consultant 

(1) Lee, A.; Thurnham, D.I.; Chopra, C. Consumption of Tomato Products with Olive Oil but not Sunflower Oil increases the Antioxidant Activity of Plasma. Free Radical Biology & Medicine, 29:1051-1055; 2000 [Nov. 15th, 2000 issue]

From: http://www.eat-online.net/english/education/olive_oil/health_benefits.htm


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 27, 2002)

Interesting...thanks KM!


----------

